# Send excess baggage from India



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just cant find enough accurate information about sending extra baggage down-under from India (Delhi to be precise).

I know that airlines allow you extra baggage (up-to 40Kgs) but what are the 'cheap' options over & above that?
I need to send some elementary stuff which will come around 35-40 kgs but cant find a good starting point.

Has anyone done this? If yes, could you share the info and experience?

Thanks...


----------



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

*Try India Post*



qwert said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just cant find enough accurate information about sending extra baggage down-under from India (Delhi to be precise).
> 
> ...


Hi....

You could try out India post. I read that they have cheaper options to send stuff. I myself have not tried it, but came to know of it through someone who was happy with the same.

Cheers....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Postal services tend to be the next cheap option for sending goods over. Also find out the excess baggage fees for the airlines as it sometimes is similar. Also if you have any flight through the US/Canada (I know long way around) they use a more generous baggage allowance (pieces) than most other International flights. Work out TOTAL cost for these options.



qwert said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just cant find enough accurate information about sending extra baggage down-under from India (Delhi to be precise).
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi qwert

I can vouch for indian postal service, the cheapest so far. a very close friend used it. she sent 50 kgs for i think 12-15k INR (dont remember the exact figure but this was 2-3 months back so yeah very recent).

the only problem is, they do not pack for you. she packed everything in bubble wrap at home, put it in cartons and took it in a car at the post office with a list of things, they randomly checked what all wa sin teh box, she put everything back in the box, taped it and it was done. the parcel reached CAnberra in 12-15 days, as promised but her husband went there to pick it as they said they wont come deliver it at your door step.. she had inquired around, the lowest that she was getting was 22k, 14k was teh best and yeah she was happy indeed..


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks folks for your inputs. I am onto this and got in touch with a few Freight Handlers and am working on the cost.
India Post is surely cheap but for lighter weights upto like 30 kgs (thats what my assessment has been until now).

Let me dig bit deeper, will keep every1 post on the forum 

Cheers,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the one i told u was for bulk parcels. as i told u a friend sent 50 kgs and had no complaints..


----------

